# Highly Motivated Worker Seeking Employment



## cjdeporter

Christopher DePorter
644 Wheeler St.   Apt 2									Phone: 415-734-1648
Reno, NV 89502   								        E-Mail: cdeporter1@gmail.com

Objective
To apply my extraordinary organizational skills, outstanding personality, and technical knowledge to enhance your business team.

Experience 

February 2014 ? Current     		Beaujolais					Reno, NV
						Server
?	Served guests in a fast-paced, fine dining environment.
?	Trained as Busser and Server
?	Cleared and reset tables according to fine dining standards.
?	Hosting duties using Open Table to seat guests at proper tables.
?	Answered phones and Input reservations into Open Table system.
?	Proficient in Aloha POS.
?	Presented and served a wide variety of fine wines.
?	Assisted other servers with various tasks related to customer service.
?	Assisted in the dining room preparation for large parties.

January 2013 ? August 2013		Bloch Inc.					Reno, NV
						Customer Service Representative
?	Input faxed and emailed orders into company software program.
?	Responded to incoming customer service emails.
?	Answered incoming customer service calls from customers.
?	Assisted the lead customer service representative with data entry for Bloch Fashion division.
?	Assisted customer service manger with account maintenance. 
?	Called customers to obtain payment information for orders.
?	Handled return authorizations.
?	Ran various shipping reports to ensure goods leave the warehouse on time. 
?	Applied critical thinking abilities to solve complex customer service tasks.
?	Constructed spreadsheets to organize major customer routing instructions and major customer shipping procedures.
?	Processed orders transmitted to the company via Electronic Data Interchange (EDI).
?	Assisted sales representatives with various tasks to enhance business relationships with retailers and the public.

January 2009 ? May 2009 			Keesal, Young & Logan, PC		San Francisco, CA
					Office Manager and Facilities Director					
?	Directed incoming calls to associates and partners in the event that front of office secretary was unavailable. 
?	Coordinated package deliveries. 
?	Ordered office, kitchen and bar supplies. 
?	Conducted maintenance on broken down electronics, as well as coordinated third party copier maintenance. 
?	Directed high volume copy room operations. 
?	Assisted with minor paralegal work. 
?	Photographer for office events.

October 2007 ? February 2008	     Agesong Institute/Pacific Institute 		San Francisco, CA			      	    Administrative Assistant & Communications Coordinator
?	Front desk operations and reception work
?	Welcoming new residents, 
?	Provided counseling as needed for upset residents, 
?	Back-up care giver for residents as needed, 
?	Assistant to Executive Director, 
?	Distributed mail to staff and residents 
?	Attended department head meetings and took notes to distribute information to personnel via email.
?	Scheduled transportation for staff and residents to their appointments or extra events


October 2006 ? June 2007		Blockbuster Video Inc.    	 	      Buffalo, NY & Irvine, CA								Shift Leader
?	Managed labor
?	Customer service solutions 
?	Administrative tasks 
?	Checking movies in and out 
?	Provided emotional support for upset employees and customers

United States Navy, USS Albuquerque (SSN 706)			August 2004 ? June 2006
Submarine Sonar Technician, 3rd Class. Underwater navigation and acoustics. Water depth surveillance, oceanography, basic and advanced sailing, submarine line handling. Electronics Repair Technician. Assisted Ship?s Network Administrator.

Education 

U.S. Career Institute, Online ? Certification received 			     January 2014 ? May 2014
Medical Coding Certificate Program

D?Youville College, Buffalo, NY						      January 2010 ? December 2012
Biology Major, Psychology Minor

Iroquois Job Corps, International Masonry Institute			             July 2009 ? December 2009
Brick mason student apprentice

United States Navy								                  August 2004 ? June 2006
Basic Enlisted Submarine School (BESS), Tactical Computer Network Operator (TCNO), Repair Technician School, Submarine Sonar ?A? Schooling. On the Job training, Assorted tactical damage control training while not at sea.



Skills
Excellent customer service skills, very personable, exceptionally organized, able to adapt to all types of work environments.  Proficient in all Microsoft Office applications.  Critical thinking skills. Able to multitask in busy work environment.  Able to use both PC and Apple based operating systems.

Certifications/Licenses
Nevada Alcohol Awareness Training Card, Medical Coding Certificate from US Career Institute


----------



## twizzle

cjdeporter said:


> Christopher DePorter
> 644 Wheeler St.   Apt 2									Phone: 415-734-1648
> Reno, NV 89502   								        E-Mail: cdeporter1@gmail.com
> 
> Objective
> To apply my extraordinary organizational skills, outstanding personality, and technical knowledge to enhance your business team.
> 
> Experience
> 
> February 2014 ? Current     		Beaujolais					Reno, NV
> Server
> ?	Served guests in a fast-paced, fine dining environment.
> ?	Trained as Busser and Server
> ?	Cleared and reset tables according to fine dining standards.
> ?	Hosting duties using Open Table to seat guests at proper tables.
> ?	Answered phones and Input reservations into Open Table system.
> ?	Proficient in Aloha POS.
> ?	Presented and served a wide variety of fine wines.
> ?	Assisted other servers with various tasks related to customer service.
> ?	Assisted in the dining room preparation for large parties.
> 
> January 2013 ? August 2013		Bloch Inc.					Reno, NV
> Customer Service Representative
> ?	Input faxed and emailed orders into company software program.
> ?	Responded to incoming customer service emails.
> ?	Answered incoming customer service calls from customers.
> ?	Assisted the lead customer service representative with data entry for Bloch Fashion division.
> ?	Assisted customer service manger with account maintenance.
> ?	Called customers to obtain payment information for orders.
> ?	Handled return authorizations.
> ?	Ran various shipping reports to ensure goods leave the warehouse on time.
> ?	Applied critical thinking abilities to solve complex customer service tasks.
> ?	Constructed spreadsheets to organize major customer routing instructions and major customer shipping procedures.
> ?	Processed orders transmitted to the company via Electronic Data Interchange (EDI).
> ?	Assisted sales representatives with various tasks to enhance business relationships with retailers and the public.
> 
> January 2009 ? May 2009 			Keesal, Young & Logan, PC		San Francisco, CA
> Office Manager and Facilities Director
> ?	Directed incoming calls to associates and partners in the event that front of office secretary was unavailable.
> ?	Coordinated package deliveries.
> ?	Ordered office, kitchen and bar supplies.
> ?	Conducted maintenance on broken down electronics, as well as coordinated third party copier maintenance.
> ?	Directed high volume copy room operations.
> ?	Assisted with minor paralegal work.
> ?	Photographer for office events.
> 
> October 2007 ? February 2008	     Agesong Institute/Pacific Institute 		San Francisco, CA			      	    Administrative Assistant & Communications Coordinator
> ?	Front desk operations and reception work
> ?	Welcoming new residents,
> ?	Provided counseling as needed for upset residents,
> ?	Back-up care giver for residents as needed,
> ?	Assistant to Executive Director,
> ?	Distributed mail to staff and residents
> ?	Attended department head meetings and took notes to distribute information to personnel via email.
> ?	Scheduled transportation for staff and residents to their appointments or extra events
> 
> 
> October 2006 ? June 2007		Blockbuster Video Inc.    	 	      Buffalo, NY & Irvine, CA								Shift Leader
> ?	Managed labor
> ?	Customer service solutions
> ?	Administrative tasks
> ?	Checking movies in and out
> ?	Provided emotional support for upset employees and customers
> 
> United States Navy, USS Albuquerque (SSN 706)			August 2004 ? June 2006
> Submarine Sonar Technician, 3rd Class. Underwater navigation and acoustics. Water depth surveillance, oceanography, basic and advanced sailing, submarine line handling. Electronics Repair Technician. Assisted Ship?s Network Administrator.
> 
> Education
> 
> U.S. Career Institute, Online ? Certification received 			     January 2014 ? May 2014
> Medical Coding Certificate Program
> 
> D?Youville College, Buffalo, NY						      January 2010 ? December 2012
> Biology Major, Psychology Minor
> 
> Iroquois Job Corps, International Masonry Institute			             July 2009 ? December 2009
> Brick mason student apprentice
> 
> United States Navy								                  August 2004 ? June 2006
> Basic Enlisted Submarine School (BESS), Tactical Computer Network Operator (TCNO), Repair Technician School, Submarine Sonar ?A? Schooling. On the Job training, Assorted tactical damage control training while not at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> Skills
> Excellent customer service skills, very personable, exceptionally organized, able to adapt to all types of work environments.  Proficient in all Microsoft Office applications.  Critical thinking skills. Able to multitask in busy work environment.  Able to use both PC and Apple based operating systems.
> 
> Certifications/Licenses
> Nevada Alcohol Awareness Training Card, Medical Coding Certificate from US Career Institute


What kind of business team? What kind of work are you looking for?
Are you seeking a coding job or a server job?
It's hard to tell.


----------



## cjdeporter

I am currently a server, looking for a coding job... Since this is a Medical Coding forum.  I am looking to enhance the business team of a Medical Coding office/establishment.  

Thanks


----------



## twizzle

cjdeporter said:


> I am currently a server, looking for a coding job... Since this is a Medical Coding forum.  I am looking to enhance the business team of a Medical Coding office/establishment.  I thought that would be clear with some common sense...
> 
> Thanks


It wasn't very clear actually. Hence the question. Do you have a recognized
coding certification, otherwise you may find it difficult to land a coding job?
Perhaps you need to go for that first. 
My advice....good luck.


----------



## Pam Brooks

cjdeporter said:


> I am currently a server, looking for a coding job... Since this is a Medical Coding forum. I am looking to enhance the business team of a Medical Coding office/establishment. I thought that would be clear with some common sense...
> 
> Thanks


 

Wow. I'm not sure if you meant to be funny or cute, but this came across as insulting. That's probably not a great way to get your resume forwarded. Hiring managers are on this forum. 

Without your coding certification first, you will have difficultly finding coding work. Spend some time on this site and learn about what certification involves. Then search this forum regarding employment, and you'll get some insight into what employers are looking for.


----------



## texancoder01

In most areas of the country, a 'medical coding certificate' in exponentially different than a certification credential by one of the two nationally recognized credentialling organizations...AAPC (CPC, CPC-H, etc.) and AHIMA (CCS, CCS-P, RHIA, RHIT).  Without a recognized certification from one of these  organizations, your career choices in a medical environment are severely limited, unless your are clinically trained, and then you will need licensure from your state for your particular area of expertise....CMA--LPN--LVN--RN--PA--NP, etc. 

Also, agree with Pam Brooks' response above.  Hiring managers look at these boards.  Sarcasm is not necessarily appreciated in the hiring process.

Good luck!


----------



## cjdeporter

I apologize if I came across that way, wasn't my intention.  Its become very frustrating to invest money into educating myself, and getting no assistance from the industry.  

I have been told that in order to sit for the exam, I need work experience... I understand the difference from an educational certificate and a credential, as I plan on sitting for the CPC in November. I have been told that many people fail because they are unable to get the hands-on experience they need to perform well.  
So how do I get experience to take the exam, if nobody is willing to take me on, even for an unpaid internship?  Any suggestions??


----------

